#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  What's the most addictive mobile game you have played?

## Bhavya

Hello guys,

I am not that much interested in mobile games.But i have seen so many people addicted to mobile games.
Sometimes i wondered what make them this much addicted to mobile games.


Guys share what makes you to addicted to mobile games?

Which your most addicted or favourite mobile game?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello guys,
> 
> I am not that much interested in mobile games.But i have seen so many people addicted to mobile games.
> Sometimes i wondered what make them this much addicted to mobile games.
> 
> 
> Guys share what makes you to addicted to mobile games?
> 
> Which your most addicted or favourite mobile game?


my favorite is candy crush .but now i haven't any game in my phone .
because mostly i spend play the game even my lecturing time .
so my lecture warn tome don't play game in any time.
i am not only my friends also doing same. that time we decided don't play the game in any time .
so uninstall the game app from my mobile.

----------

